# Options broker with recommendations?



## nardir4 (23 March 2013)

Does anyone know of a Broker that supplies a regular list of Options Spread suggestions on ASX options? Say twice a week average.Preferably a Broker that has a personal interest in Options Trading on the ASX himself.


----------



## sails (23 March 2013)

nardir4 said:


> Does anyone know of a Broker that supplies a regular list of Options Spread suggestions on ASX options? Say twice a week average.Preferably a Broker that has a personal interest in Options Trading on the ASX himself.





I don't know of any and suspect there is not enough interest as most serious options traders trade the US markets.

Maybe someone else will have something...


----------



## cutz (25 March 2013)

nardir4 said:


> Does anyone know of a Broker that supplies a regular list of Options Spread suggestions on ASX options? Say twice a week average.Preferably a Broker that has a personal interest in Options Trading on the ASX himself.




Here you go buddy http://www.asx.com.au/documents/products/options_strategies_poster.pdf , hang this up your wall.


----------



## sails (25 March 2013)

Welcome back, Cutz - it's been a while since you posted!  Trust everything is OK.

I think the OP is looking for a broker who finds spreads using supposedly overpriced / underpriced options - so they do the searches for you!

Optionetics used to have a search facility on the US market which found suggestions on various stocks for cheap long calendars, cheap long butterflies, good credit spreads, etc. 

However, I wouldn't trust any such spread suggestions in our market as there are funny goings on with prices at times.  That sort of thing might work in the more liquid US options markets, but I would be surprised if it would work here.


----------



## cutz (25 March 2013)

Thanks Sails,

Things are cool, 

Hey nardir4, not sure where you stand, are to looking for a broker that will suggest long puts because they think the market is about to get smashed or as Sails suggested a broker that seeks out mispricing.


----------



## nardir4 (26 March 2013)

Ok,where I am coming from?I have been trading options for the last 20 odd years.I average $2000 a month  on spread trades that have a high calculated probability of success.Not much,but its consistent,and I am content with that.I have never had to use more than $20000 of my available margin,and I sleep well at night.I try to pick strategies in which the market direction is irrelevant.I have read nearly every options trading book available,and would say Laurence McMillans "Options as a strategic investment" is probably the only one worth spending much time with,I have picked up the odd idea from one or two others.I realise the ASX options market is a manipulated thin market.But there are also some positives in this if you can pick up on them.I would prefer to trade the US market,but unfortunately it interferes with one of my favorite pastimes-Sleep between 11pm and 6pm.Volatility skews are time consuming to find and quickly eliminated and require a full time presence. I trade with a broker and pay the extra because I like to have someone to talk possiblities with and  bounce strategies off.I keep it all simple as possible,and purposely do not try to be greedy.Due to unforeseen circumstances I am looking for a new broker.If anyone reading this has such a specimen,and they are rare, please pass him on.I realise this could elicit touting,so an email contact address would do.Thanks in advance for any positive  help.


----------



## cutz (26 March 2013)

Gotcha nardir4,

2K p/m on 20K margin is excellent,

Sorry, I can't recommend anyone, I'm still using a big four only because often I need to ring them through (And I'm really paying for it, execution only, no strategy discussions).

Who are you using ?


----------

